# Solved: Which MacBook Pro do I purchase?



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm looking at replacing XP with a MacBook Pro!!! Another steep learning curve!! I thought I'd get a 13" but when I upgraded the $1,549 MacBook Pro with Retina from i5 to i7 it put the price to within $200 of the 15" with i7 @ $2,049. I thought the quad processor would put me in a good position. I'm not a gamer! I do some photo, audio mixing and several web pages. My son (a Mac person - in fact all my family have gone to mac's years ago) advises me that I probably don't need the i7 as the i5 would be fine. My present computer (purchased in 2006) is a Gateway laptop with XP Media Version 2002 with Intel Core 2 T5500 @ 1.66GHz and 1.99GB of 1.66GHx RAM with a 232GB internal drive and 3TB external. Any suggestions or recommendations....?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I wouldn't get too caught up in the specs of CPUs. 
Especially with laptops, the two best things you can do is increase memory and go with SSD.
I'd sacrifice CPU MHz to get those options instead.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Headruush 
That's interesting... Both of the two I'm considering (13" & 15") have a 256GB ssd upgradable to 1TB flash storage for $500 and 8GB of RAM upgradeable to 16GB of DDR3L for $200. That's a fairly high price for a TB drive though. I'll probably pass on the drive.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

256GB should be fine.
You can keep always use an external HD for storage of things like videos.
(I would assume you don't need your entire library always available when on the go.)


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

No you assume correctly. I have a 3TB for all that!!! Thanks


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm presently considering an Apple Certified Refurbished unit and will watch it for a while with the intention of ordering a 15" Mac-Pro if one becomes available... Any comments?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Nflder said:


> I'm presently considering an Apple Certified Refurbished unit and will watch it for a while with the intention of ordering a 15" Mac-Pro if one becomes available... Any comments?


I've ordered several Apple Certified iMacs and never had any issues.
These are generally indistinguishable from a new model and come with the exact same warranty and option for Applecare, so pretty hard to go wrong.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks, I'll let you know how I make out...


----------



## Damian86 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello,

Sorry! But I needed to get your attention!

I hope I got to you before ordering if not maybe next time...

I checked at lot of information on MacBooks and where to get the best deal... get this I just purchased a 17' and made my own setup of Hard Drive, Memory, Super Drive and more for $1400 and change! Now I went to the Mac store and a 13" is $1399 plus tax and other stuff if you purchase. It's Fast and Works Great! I know you'll love if too so I am just going to share the website's link with you so you too can get a great deal. Please email me to let me know how you make out. Damian Kulczynski D.Kulczynski (at sign) gmail.com GainSaver URL: http://www.gainsaver.com

Sincerely,

Damian Kulczynski


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Few things different about Gainsaver:

1) You don't get a full standard warranty from Apple and can't get AppleCare extended warranty options.
(Gainsaver does offer their own option).

2) These machines CAN be more "used/preowned" than you can expect from a certified refurb from Apple.

Just facts to be aware when making a decision.


----------



## Damian86 (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree and that's why I picked up an extended warranty and you should do the same. I am on social security disability so I have to watch every penny. But really Apple Care I know its their own service but when you think about it if a hard drive crashes you send it off and who really knows who's working on it.... the only thing is that Apple has Certified tech's all over the world and some of the also work for other warranty companies so if your looking for Apple Care because of it name then go ahead. You just might get an Apple Care expert who also works for the other warranty company. See what I mean...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I've not used Gainsaver, but that response is a bit misleading Damian86.

I'm not sure why you think I suggest AppleCare is better just because it comes from Apple, but there are definitely some big differences.

1) AppleCare is generally a no questions asked replacement or fix.
2) AppleCare has service locations around the world. (Gainsaver you have to ship on your dime)
3) AppleCare technicians are certified for Apple products.
(Whether they do other computers repairs doesn't really matter, at least they were trained)
4) From the reading I've done, Gainsaver doesn't generally fix something like a replacement logic board, they'll just send you another used replacement.

I'm not for or against Gainsaver. I'm just suggesting when you are spending this much money on a computer you need to make an informed decision and decide what factors are important for each buyer.

There are always many reviews of people that have used Gainsaver to buys Macs, here are the random first two google gave me:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/online/gainsaver.html
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=612588

P.S. I just priced the the 2011 27" iMac I have at Gainsaver, vs the Apple Refurbished 2013 27" iMac (4x memory and faster), $150 more from Apple for latest.

P.S. Does Gainsaver offer free shipping? (If not you have to account for that.)


----------



## Damian86 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello, hey look on march 11, 2014 you stated "Few things different about Gainsaver:

1) You don't get a full standard warranty from Apple 

What do yoo get that you would get from maybe an extended warranty from maybe: GainSaver, BestBuy, or even a warranty from square trade. You have plenty of options. 

And look... I am sure you are not out to beat up you New MacBook Pro but that's up to you. The coverage does differ I will admit that but they are all trained and certified by Apple so who cares... Also so you have to ship it off... will if it help a company in the US stay in business so they can offer their service well sometimes that's a choice thing. I mean FedEx it to them and have them FedEx it back to you.

That a business point of view...
Damian Kulczynski
CEO of Zebrowski & Associates, Inc.


----------



## Damian86 (Aug 18, 2010)

Also, as for the shipping fee.... well that's the cost of being cost effective.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks to both for the info. I especially appreciate getting the links to see for myself. I would not touch Gainsaver with a ten foot pole. I just missed a refurbished 13" with what I wanted for $200+ less than a new one!!! Darn!!! I should have been quicker...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I think you are missing the point of many of the things I said Damian86.

I never said you can't get warranties from other places, but you can't ignore the added cost of buying them.

Apple's refurbs have a 1 year warranty the same as any new Mac.
Gainsaver's comes with a 30 day warranty. To be on par with Apple's, you have to purchase more. (Added cost)
You can simply not get one and chance it, but it's not a fair comparison anymore. 
Personally, if I'm spending that much on a computer, I want that longer warranty, especially for a used machine.



Damian86 said:


> Also, as for the shipping fee.... well that's the cost of being cost effective.


This doesn't make any sense to me.
That doesn't make the product cost effective, it just used as a marketing tool so prices seem lower.

The cost to ship the product to you is obviously part of the total price you pay, which is what we all care about.
If one company sells something for $100 + $25 shipping and another sells the same thing for $125 + free shipping, aren't they the same? The first one isn't anymore cost effective. The point is you have to add these costs to see what your real price is.

Who said anything about beating up your computer.
Apple devices fail and have in the past had hardware failure that were no fault of the customers.
I don't know where you got the info that Best Buy, Gainsaver, etc technicians are certified by Apple. I'm not saying some technicians couldn't be, but most aren't.

This is a direct copy and paste from Gainsaver's web site:


> We sell used Macintosh equipment which we have cleaned, tested and confirmed is in good working order. It comes with our own 30 day warranty.
> 
> Apple refurbished is different from used. Items marked as "Apple Refurbished" have been inspected by Apple technicians, and repackaged as new equipment, with all disks, manuals and original packaging. They are truly as good as new, and come with a full year Apple warranty.


P.S. I'm not saying you shouldn't buy from Gainsaver, or that for some people that isn't the best or a good solution. 
I'm just saying you have to know all the facts to make the best decision for each individual and you can miss little details that are valuable when you get caught up in price alone.
We all know Apple computers are expensive

Nflder, it's looks like you are from Canada.
Are you looking at the USA or the Canadian Apple web site for refurbs?
Pretty sure they both list the same machines, but the Canadian store sells at same price but in Canadian dollars.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

The Canadian site. It's interesting that some of the prices are the same for US and Cdn. I did not compare the specs carefully so don't take my word for this!!!


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Just another note... We do not have an Apple store here (St. John's) we have a dealer Jump Plus. And they will support a refurbished Apple computer (as long as it's purchased from Apple or Apple refurbished). Including the warranty. I thought I'd be on my own if I didn't purchase from the dealer. I find that very encouraging that Apple and their dealers a so supportive.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

OK I'm the proud owner of a MacBook Pro 13" - It's being shipped as we speak! I'm getting ready to transfer my data and would like to know the best process to input...
1. Windows Outlook (2003) Contacts and emails into the Mac.AND
2. Password Safe (from sourceforge.net)


----------



## alexhe (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, Dear XP is definitely unsuitable for now and the future, but i think a Windows 7/8 will also suit for your computer, Macbook Pro by Apple is much expensive, much more cheaper but same quality is Lenovo, I advise you buy one.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Too late alexhe I allready got it! The MacBook Pro it's worth every penny of the extra I paid... Now I have to get all the Win Outlook stuff into it. But that's for another forum. Thanks for the suggestions here I do appreciate it.... I'll mark that solved now.


----------

